# Crypt ID



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Can anyone ID this cryptocoryne for me? Thanx!


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

It looks like Crypt. x willissii.

http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/wil/wil.html

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Much appreciate it!


----------

